# Big update...with pics :)



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, so I used to have a 40 gallon(long) tank and a 55 gallonstandard tank. The 40 was heavily planted and was dosed with CO2, ferts, and high lighting. The 55 was more of a cichlid tank than anything else, but had some hardy plants in it. 

I got a wild hair and decided to combine the two tanks into one big tank...First, I had to expand the stand that I made for the 55.









Then I had to tear down the two tanks, catch my fish, take the plants out, and hold as much water in buckets as possible to preserve the bacteria. I got to the point of no return when I had 8 full buckets and 3 empty aquariums.

It took me about 8 hours to tear everything down and put the new tank up. I let the plants float overnight and while I worked today. here it is. my new 90 gallon









Don't mind the giant piece of driftwood floating. I'm gonna have to tie it in once it sinks...and probably re-scape the whole right side of the tank.

When I got home from work today, I couldn't wait to do some aquascaping with my driftwood and plants...here's the end result. I know that the gravel isn't even or anything, but like I said, I'm probably going to rescape the whole thing once the driftwood sinks anyways...

























I'm giving myself a pat on the back on this one, it looks pretty darn good...but oh, it gets better. I also painted the back of the tank to make everything pop...









I now have two light fixtures up top. One with 6700K's and one with Actinic. I have a total of 10 hours, which starts with actinic. After a few hours, the 6700's turn on and the actinic stays on for another hour or so. Then the 6700's stay on for a few hours before the actinic turn back on for 30 minutes before the 6700's turn off. The actinics stay on for another hour-ish before they shut off for everything to sleep.









And that's about all there is to this update...the rest is all in the pics. a few new fish in and a few fish out. Oh, here's some more pics...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice tank...some awesome driftwood and plants...but i think that the fish and plants would pop a whole lot more if the back was painted black...dive into a lake or river.... are the shores blue ? light backrounds tend to keep the fish's colors a bit washed out.. dark surroundings will allow them to be more at ease and color up much more...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice tank! What is that big guy in photo #10? He looks positively prehistoric! With that big mouth, I bet he's a predator fish....very cool.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i had my tanks black before, but i honestly like the lighter color better. whether it is a natural color or not, a lighter background reflects the light around the tank more.

@C. King :: It's a Bichir, also known as a Dinosaur Fish...and yes, he is a predator. I had a small Tropheus in a tank with him for several days, and then it randomly disappeared and the Bichir looked pregnant...I didn't think the tropheus was small enough for him to eat, but obviously he was.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice tank Fuzz, I think 90's are the perfect size for a larger planted tank. Many of the long leaf plants, vals, swords, etc can really show off their stuff when they have that kind of room, and the larger pieces of drift wood really make it feel like a little piece of nature was plucked up and placed in you tank. Nice . Cant wait to see it when it is fully established and growing, keep us posted.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done sir. Your sag and anubius all look very healthy.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i have 2 swords in there, but they're little babies right now...and i'm sure that my tropheus is going to chew it up anyways


----------

